# Incorrect Username and Password.



## Stealth3si (Nov 3, 2004)

Every first time of a session I read or access information from my other computer in my LAN, it keeps saying that I entered the wrong username and password and asks me to enter in the correct ones. I of course entered the right info and had uninterrupted access there after. Is there a way to not have to enter in the UN/PW everytime I first access my other computer in the LAN? oh BTW they're both administrator accounts W2k Pro and W2k AS.


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

you logon as an administrator to your pc, but is the username and password the same for when you are connecting to the pc on the LAN? i found when they are the same the remote pc doesn't ask for UN/PW on the peer-to-peer setup i have at home.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You need a user account on the machine with the shared resource with the same name/password as is used for the client machine that is connecting to the shared resource.


----------



## newhouse1390 (Jan 10, 2005)

I think I have encountered this same issue with another program. I try to use the Client Remote Install tool on networked computers I am prompted for a Domain admin account. I do not have a domain established, just machines connected through a workgroup with local users and groups. No active directory. Some computers respond with an error: no access to Admin$, but I think that is another problem on its own.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Stealth3si (Nov 3, 2004)

OK. I GOT FIXED. Thanks doods. What I just did was changed the PW for this computer to mirror the same PW as my other computer. Now i got both comptuers logged on admin accounts with same UN and PW and not a dime to say that I still can't access network resouces without it asking for the STUPID UN and PW. Ever. Eat that BG!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Makes you feel powerful to beat the machine. :grin:


----------



## Stealth3si (Nov 3, 2004)

@johnwill

:jackson::luxhello: :3angel1: HALLELUJAH! :3angel1: :luxhello: :jackson:
The first human being to see eye to eye with me. :4-cheers: Ya' know. :wink: :sayyes:


----------

